# WTB-1963 Lemans Tempest conv rocker chrome moldings



## Bomag3 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello guys I’m looking for 1963 Lemans Tempest conv rocker chrome moldings
Any help would be Great! Thanks


----------



## Sanduners (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi, I have what you need, parting out a 63 Lemans convertible. Email me at: [email protected] Thanks, Jim

www.littleindians.com


----------

